# How can I use my godaddy domain on windows server 2008?



## methodxd (May 8, 2014)

I recently installed windows server 2008 and trying to install microsoft exchange server 2010 on it.
can I input the godaddy domain into computer name, domain, workgroup settings?


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

First, you need a static ip address from your ISP. Then you need to ask goDaddy to use that ip address in their DNS for your domain.


----------

